# Tecumseh HM80-155310N over revving.



## paulywally (Mar 18, 2011)

This one is kind of stumping me. It's on a snowblower. I did a full soak and carb rebuild. It starts and runs great at low speed but when you rev it up it takes off and over revs way too high. I'm not sure where to go next. I've sprayed carb cleaner all around the intake and the carb and can't find any air leaks. Plug doesn't look like it's running lean. So should I open the case up and see what the governor is doing? 

Forgot to add. I've tried main jet adjustment everywhere. Started at 1.5 out and have gone in and out. Doesn't seem to help.

I'll get a video up tomorrow.
Any comments or help would be appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you sure you put the linkage in the correct hole on the throttle shaft when the carb was reinstalled? If you never touched the governor linkage and the engine ran normally before the cleaning, the governor spring may be off or stretched over it's correct length. Check page 26 of the manual for correct linkage and spring placement. Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

usmcgrunt said:


> Are you sure you put the linkage in the correct hole on the throttle shaft when the carb was reinstalled? If you never touched the governor linkage and the engine ran normally before the cleaning, the governor spring may be off or stretched over it's correct length. Check page 26 of the manual for correct linkage and spring placement. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


I concur. If it didn't overspeed before...what's changed? Check the bell crank where on the carb. (the plate on top of the throttle with the holes in it) for a worn hole. That'd be the one the link belongs in.

Also, you can search this forum for governor static adjustment, or as I call it "free play" which equals zero play.

Paulr, AKA Pauliewalnuts


----------

